# Pressing a Mercerized cotton Shirt



## j2epic (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello! Has anyone ever heat pressed a mercerized cotton t shirt to apply vinyl? If so on what setting? Also do you guys know of any good vendors for these shirts that have reasonable prices?


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

No blank vendors are making Mercerized Cotton as of yet. You can find them online from retailers like H&M and AliExpress, but they aren't cheap.


----------

